# How often do you wash your outerwear?



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

I only wash my outerware at the end of each season before putting it away. for dirty pant legs and spot washing, I just get a mild detergent, warm water, and a rag and wipe them off. especially for the bottoms of my pant legs


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You should get Milo in on this conversation...


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

good idea, I think spot washing the bottom of the legs would work. :thumbsup:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I got like 30 days on my jacket and pants, and had intended to get something like nikwax to wash them in halfway through the season (now-ish) and haven't yet.

Once or twice a 50-100 day season.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Never have. I will only ever get spots out with water.


----------



## Yes Officer (Sep 1, 2011)

I wash mine after the end of every season


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Once a season is plenty I feel. Maybe twice if my gear gets really funky. Just makes sure not to use regular detergent. Get the NikWax Techwash. Great stuff and it won't ruin your gear. :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesdthomas2 (Nov 22, 2011)

I wash mine every other time out. No excessive signs of wear. Looks like I wash them a lot compared to most. Good post cause I need to slow it down and use nikwax.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

If you have goretex its actually recommend you wash, and put them in the dryer on medium heat to reactivate the DWR. If you do not wash your gear it becomes less breathable due to dirty clogging etc, and can loose its effectiveness to waterproof.

Goretex says you can wash your stuff 10-15 times before you need to redo DWR. I just wasted my AK Hover jacket and pants and they it came out looking great. Took me a while to get my head around the fact that its actually RECOMMENDED to wash and dry goretex. If I can wash them 10-15 times before they loose the water proofing then im going to do it 2 or maybe 3 times a season keeping in mind ill get 50-75 days done in a season.


----------



## ttccnn (Mar 31, 2011)

Last week on Mt creek, I saw one lady still having a lift ticket from 1996 on her jacket...... Does that mean the jacket has not been washer for 16 years?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Probably, I would think the dryer would destroy the sticker. 

Also, who are these people that never remove their lift tickets? We get it, you've been to a mountain before. Take that shit off you look like a janitor carrying around 100 different keys.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> Probably, I would think the dryer would destroy the sticker.
> 
> Also, who are these people that never remove their lift tickets? We get it, you've been to a mountain before. Take that shit off you look like a janitor carrying around 100 different keys.


hoarders. gaper hoarders!


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

once, i don't play in mud


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ahhh...roll up/cuff the bottom of your pants when walking in the lot/mud. I wash twice a season...middle and end. After washing, I use wash-in drw stuff...but I spray it on, let it dry and then put it in the dryer per directions...its way better at repelling water than the spray on or wash in.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Shit, I've been washing mine at least every other time. Ooops... guess I'll stop that ritual.


----------



## Trevor (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah. Don't wash often at all. I wash _maybe_ two times per season. If I do, I use Nikwax Tech Wash. Also, if you need to re-waterproof, use Nikwax TX Direct wash in. Works great.


----------

